# C SECTION Breech



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

HI
I posted on thurs after finding out about c section, just getting head around this. Can I ask, do I just phone hosp at first sign of labour eg first contraction??waters?? if it is before the booked c section date?? I am now paranoid that this will happen.... What will they do then ?  My head is all over the place and I do have a date to talk at the hosp but have so many questions now!
Havent had any signs only lots of tightenings for several mins at a time.
0604


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If your waters go, you would need to ring the hospital, even if you weren' booked in for a section.  If you start to have painful contractions that take your breath away, coming every 5 - 10 minutes, that could mean that you are starting to go into labour.  Please try to relax, if you go into labour, they will just do the section at that time.  You should still be able to be awake during the section, it will just be the same as when you are going in for the planned date, just on a different day.  The majority of people with their first babies go beyond their due dates.  Just enjoy the rest of your pregnancy, everything will be ok.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

